# Petfinder... Why am I looking??



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh my...she is a beauty...and needs a great home? That's why I have 5!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, what a doll. I think she'd be stuck in my pocket pretty quick if I were you


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

She's beautiful! Are you looking specifically for a female?? I found a few of these cuties not too far from you...

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Labrador Retriever | Blair, WI | Smokey

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Border Collie | Sparta, WI | Jet

Also, a little further, but this girl just tugs at my heartstrings...

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Yellow Labrador Retriever | Decorah, IA | Emma

I find myself on Petfinder ALL the time....even though we're nowhere near ready to make Enzo a big brother.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Every time I lost one of my boys (4 times now in the last 8 years) I found that my heart drove me to find another to give a loving home to. It always surely helped me heal. I think that is why you are looking too. I also understand the fear you have of giving your heart to another and risking having ir broken.

My neighbor's little dog brought me her puppies to raise and find homes for and it has helped me heal from losing Copper. Since you lost Sophie so young, your heart is hurting even more. Big higs to you. I msut admit this girl is lovely.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We are waiting for Ms. Smidge - She is the only dog my husband will say yes to.... But if I pretty much "wear the pants," so if I chose otherwise, there wouldn't be a problem!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Aw she's a cutie! 
And I do it too...I'll go on the local shelter site and kijiji and look at doggies...I'm terrible...but I believe I'll see my next heart baby there and when the time is right, I'll be taking another one home =p


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Listen to your heart it knows what's best. I didn't think I was ready for another puppy after Daisy passed and then I found Sailor. I'm so glad we have her and she has helped us heal after losing Daisy. I wouldn't think about the fact that Bernese Mountain dogs get cancer. I have thought about the same thing about getting another golden that it might get cancer but I have had four other dogs that have died from cancer and they were all different mixes. One was a terrier mix, a german shepard mix, a chow mix and a rotty mix. I guess you just never know and if I had it to do over I would still have wanted to have Daisy even though we only had her for 6 years. I think that pup is beautiful and she would be so lucky to have you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I sent an email inquiring about her


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that's great. I can just see her playing with Sawyer. If she gets to come home with you she will think she hit the jackpot.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

She's beautiful. Every breed has its health issues, I would go with your heart!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Hubby is still saying no... He says Smidge or none. I was thinking both?!?! lol


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Hubby is still saying no... He says Smidge or none. I was thinking both?!?! lol


 
I like your way of thinking!!! Even with 3 ourselves, I'm always looking as well. Hubby keeps telling me no more after Reno leaves us. We'll see......


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Hubby is still saying no... He says Smidge or none. I was thinking both?!?! lol


I like the idea of both.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She's a beauty and I love her name. I say, go for both !!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, what a beauty. The right dog will make its way to you, I have no doubt. I looked at 5 dogs before I found Ranger and all of them were adopted out before I could meet them. I felt like I was NEVER going to find the right dog and I was so sure that THIS dog was perfect, then THAT dog was perfect...and then I saw Ranger's page pop up on the rescue site. Everything fell into place so easily. I met him, fell in love, his foster mom knew we were "meant for each other", and I took him home the next day and haven't looked back. 

Your next dog is out there waiting for you guys somewhere. The one you KNOW you are meant to have and things will fall into place...I have faith.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with Ranger, you'll know. It's not a coincidence that Bart and I both fell in love with Dory's picture when I found her on Petfinder. Or that once we saw her in person that was it. She's our girl now, and it's like she's always been a member of our family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Hubby is still saying no... He says Smidge or none. I was thinking both?!?! lol


I like the way you think!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> So, I found this pretty little girl today.... She's about an hour and a half from me. I've always loved Bernese Mountain dogs, but I know the cancer rates are so high for them as well. I just don't know if I could do it again after Sophie....
> 
> Anyway, like I said, I'm not even sure why I am looking, but she is stuck in my head.....
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Bernese Mountain Dog | Oxford, WI | Morgan


I didn't know that the Cancer rate is so high for them.
Higher than for the Golden Retriever?


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Hubby is still saying no... He says Smidge or none. I was thinking both?!?! lol


She is beautiful! I love Bernese Mountain Dogs too! I with you on thinking both of them!!! That's why we have 5 dogs too!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

kathi127 said:


> She is beautiful! I love Bernese Mountain Dogs too! I with you on thinking both of them!!! That's why we have 5 dogs too!


5 dogs? Wow! I want a third Golden but think it would be a bit more than I can handle with 2 cats too.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I like your way of thinking!!! Even with 3 ourselves, I'm always looking as well. Hubby keeps telling me no more after Reno leaves us. We'll see......


Laurie, my hubby said the same thing after we lost our Rusty because we still had three dogs left but he finally gave in and we adopted Dusty and Sammy not long after Rusty passed. Now he says he is so glad he listened to me!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Judi said:


> 5 dogs? Wow! I want a third Golden but think it would be a bit more than I can handle with 2 cats too.


Well two of them are under 20 lbs. (terriers) so I only think of them as 1 dog! And we have 4 cats as well! Hubby says if I bring home one more animal.....


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Hubby is still saying no... He says Smidge or none. I was thinking both?!?! lol


I like your thinking too  But did I miss a thread? Are you considering a puppy again?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Noooo - No puppy! I don't know that we'll ever go the puppy route again! Our plan is to bring Doolin's Smidge home after she is done being a momma to this new litter. We've always loved Smidge. And we just can't imagine having anything but a Doolin Golden!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ranger said:


> The right dog will make its way to you, I have no doubt. I looked at 5 dogs before I found Ranger and all of them were adopted out before I could meet them. I felt like I was NEVER going to find the right dog and I was so sure that THIS dog was perfect, then THAT dog was perfect...and then I saw Ranger's page pop up on the rescue site. Everything fell into place so easily. I met him, fell in love, his foster mom knew we were "meant for each other", and I took him home the next day and haven't looked back.


Same thing happened for us with Mulligan. Please let us know what you decide and best of luck!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She is really beautiful! Hoping things work out for you...no matter what you decide on.


----------

